# Could this be the one??



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Yup, it looks like a good one to me! Patients and effort do pay off


----------



## damita (Jun 4, 2009)

Everything looks on the up and up but I would ask to see the CERF certificate for Lola as even though a date is entered in K9data nothing shows up on the OFA site. I would also check to see that eyes are done every year and not just once. The one stud I checked on has only had one eye exam submitted.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Good luck. I hope the breeding takes. The Henley and Lola are gorgeous dogs. My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks like a winner! Hope the breeding takes!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*a GOOD BREEDER*

A good breeder will always state in writing that if for any reason you should ever want to rehome your dog, they want first right of refusal-they will take he/she back.

We also had from our Samoyed Breeder certification on the Mom and Dad's hips, eyes, etc.


----------



## Ladyinblack (Jul 20, 2009)

Just go get one from the pet store... Just kidding!!!!! I am so in love with my little one... I think everyone in the world should have one!!! They are so much fun!!! Good luck! I'm going through separation anxiety... I can't wait to go home and see my little puppy. I have pictures all over at work and I show them to everyone willing...


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

For what it is worth, from what I've heard they have a good reputation. I've seen her dogs at Cow Palace and they are very nice looking goldens and had great personalities. She was one of the two No. CA. breeders I was considering/researching getting a puppy from a few years back.

But as with everything else you need to do your own research and come to your own conclusions. Good Luck!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, I actually considered getting a puppy from her and got to visit this last spring. I thought she was very nice and the dogs were nice too. But you've got me curious--this is the exact same breeding that I was looking at in spring (due around March). Did Lola not have that litter (because I was actually considering that exact breeding)? That breeding was going to be a repeat...


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Our Cody is 5 months, and Henley is his dad. I met Henley when we picked up Cody and he is just as beautiful in person, and very sweet. 

Foxfire is where we got our first golden Jake, and he was a beautiful, loving, intelligent dog. We still miss him. As part of the purchase agreement for Jake Linda did get first right of refusal if we ever had to rehome him. She also boards and trains, we sent Jake back to her for training. 

I think your puppy will be worth waiting for.


----------



## Red22 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks so much, I was feeling pretty good about this one, and just wanted to get your opinions to make sure I wasn't missing something! I will send the check tomorrow! Now I just have to hope the breeding takes!

Paula - do you know the dogs? From the pictures they sure are gorgeous!

Ladyinblack - I am so glad your having such a good time with your new little one - I know you had to wait quite a while for yours too!

Augies mom - its so nice to here from someone who has seen them in person!

Goldensail - I'm not sure if she had tried to breed her earlier in the year, hmmm hope thats not a red flag!?! What did you think of her place? Everything clean? Did dogs look well taken care of?

Napavalleygolden - so our pups will be half-sibs how fun! Is that Cody in your avatar he sure is precious (so was jake - what a sweet face!) !

Thanks again guys, now I'm just nervous that the breeding won't take or something....


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Fingers crossed for you!!! Hope all goes well! Keep us informed.

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Red22,

The Lola x Henley breeding was the exact breeding in the spring that I looked at. So, if the breeding did take then Lola has been bred to the same dog, back-to-back three times... Just why I am curious 

HOWEVER, I did like Linda and her dogs. The place was clean and the dogs were nice, calm, and taken care of. All of them had health clearances (though it looks from a previous poster that you should check to see if eyes are more recent because these should be done every year). So-I wouldn't necessarily hesitate.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Many times breeders will repeat a breeding they were particularly happy with. Just ask the breeder. If I like both the dogs, this would not bother me.


----------



## Red22 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks, I sent the deposit today, and I'm really excited. Lola isn't due in season until Sept. so I have quite a wait ahead of me, but I just figure that will give me some time to do my research (puppy obedience classes, pet insurance, vet etc.) ! I just hope the breeding takes!

One question about the repeat breeding - is it ok to breed that soon after a pregnancy?

Thank you all so much you have been more than helpful in steering me in the right direction - I'm sure I'll have more questions as time goes on. I'm so happy I found this forum, as I have learned so much already! Thanks for keeping your fingers crossed - I'm going to be keeping my fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Red22 said:


> One question about the repeat breeding - is it ok to breed that soon after a pregnancy?



I guess that kinda depends on your opinion. Supposedly it is healthier for a bitch to be pregnant then have a season (or so I was told). However, most people will give them a break--but not always. Occasionally, for certain reasons breeders will breed the next season but they won't do this all the time. I admit, Scout's breeder bred her dog the next season but she upfront about it and why: the last litter had only produced 3 pups, and it was supposed to be this bitch's last.

So I am guessing that means Lola did have a litter in the spring? That would mean she had 3 litters in about 1.5 years (when I was there, she had a 5-month returned pup from Lola x Henley I got to visit)--and I'll be honest, not something I would personally do, but that doesn't mean anything wrong for the pup. I think you will be just fine and happy (again, she was very nice and took care of her dogs). I was just caught off guard by the third breeding


----------



## Practically_Human (Jan 21, 2015)

Can anyone provide updated info on Foxfire Goldens in Petaluma, CA, or a working website address? (I have seen a web link for Foxfire on this and other sites, and it isn't currently working.) Thanks for your assistance.


----------



## goldenewbie (Nov 10, 2011)

I think the website domain must have expired just recently.. I know it was a working website up until last month.. 

I tried reaching out to her a while back (~2 years back) on the number that was provided on the website. She did not have any litters planned at that time, but asked me to reach out to Starchasers golden retrievers (Psyche Clark), and Masters (Jennifer Masterson).. with whom she collaborated frequently.. You could try the same.


----------

